# Airbags for '98 200sx



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Anyone know where i can get an airbag(suspension) kit for my 98 200sx?? And the price range???


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

http://www.streetsource.com/

This site is mostly for airbags and hydros someone should be able to help you.
Try this site I'm sure you will be able to find a B14 with bags on it. As for price I would think anywhere between 1500 and 4000.







ryan7o7 said:


> Anyone know where i can get an airbag(suspension) kit for my 98 200sx?? And the price range???


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

ryan7o7 said:


> Anyone know where i can get an airbag(suspension) kit for my 98 200sx?? And the price range???


 Hey I have one for sale if the price is right.I was going to trade in my car so i took the kit off.Then when i found out I was having a kid so I decided to keep it.My problem is I'm from Alabama and the only guy that knew how to install it died late last year and I'm not driving all the way to just about Florida f-ck that.Anyway the kit consists of a 10 switch box,10 valves which let you tuck both rear wheels,strutbags for the front,and cylinders for the rear.I have all hoses and fittings,5 gallon tank and 2 450 viar chrome compressors.With enough psi I was able to hop the front end off the ground.........


----------

